# cum maresc viteza de down pe strongDC 2.00 ?



## lion118 (Sep 13, 2008)

saltare. treaba e simpla. si poate nu chiar. io fac down cu max. 15 kB/s iar altii iau de la mine cu 30 kB/s. am netu prin astral, retea. cum fac sa maresc viteza mea de down. ca setari la conn i-am dat firewall (passive, worst case). daca stie cineva rog sa-mi raspunda. multzumesc.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Can you post your question in English please.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

Google Translator detected it as Romanian and translated it to this:



> bob. it is simple. and can not. I do down with max. 15 kB / s and others taken from me with 30 kB / s. I netu by stellar, network. how do you increase my speed down. that setting the conn I gave firewall (passive, worst case). if someone knows please let me respond. Thank you.


...which I still dont understand :/


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

I tried that at first, but I still cannot understand the post either. I think it is meant to say.



> It is simple, I can download at 15 Kb / s maximum, wheras my upload speed is 30 Kb / s. How would I increase my download speed ? If somebody knows, please respond. Thank you.


----------

